# Magicians & Illusionists Thread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Study Reveals How Magic Works

http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/061120_magic_brain.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Groovy - Chilean illusionists levitate for 200 minutes.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...sts-stage-amazing-LEVITATION-200-minutes.html


----------

